# classical music of Lebanon early to modern



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I order food often from Libanese and there price is right for my wallet , quality for price, i get these hudge sandwitch called donner there great. Since Libanese has a story of christian hood they most be some classical music of ancient lore lurking there ,what aboutmodern composers also.

I may not be arabophile or arabophobe for that mather but i dont have a problem whit them has far has i know so what about there music, ths said there classical music, is it worth the admission.

:tiphat:


----------

